# Xbox kinect!



## ConvertedtoHK (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello my fellow Expatriates!

I'm new to ExpatForum so a big hello to everyone!

I am looking for the Xbox Kinect (the new add on for the Xbox 360) but they seem to be sold out everywhere. I was wondering if anyone out there knows where they still have stock for the add-on only???

It would be of major help!


----------

